# How The Baby Stand Today..



## NAV GTR (Apr 9, 2012)

After much work,prep sweat and blood.. the results are here! :clap::clap:
Full Z Tune Kit, Te37s, Mines mirrors, Full leather work carried out by a lamborghini leather specialist... etc. :flame::flame:








By navgtr at 2012-08-05









By navgtr at 2012-08-05









By navgtr at 2012-08-05









By navgtr at 2012-08-05









By navgtr at 2012-08-05









By navgtr at 2012-08-05









By navgtr at 2012-08-05









By navgtr at 2012-08-05









By navgtr at 2012-08-05









By navgtr at 2012-08-05









By navgtr at 2012-08-05

Original Mines Wing Mirrors Took Ages For Them To Deliver!








By navgtr at 2012-08-05









By navgtr at 2012-08-05









By navgtr at 2012-08-05









By navgtr at 2012-08-05









By navgtr at 2012-08-05









By navgtr at 2012-08-05

Nitrous!! :thumbsup:








By navgtr at 2012-08-05









By navgtr at 2012-08-05

Engine bay pics to come shortly..


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice, i like that leather.
They're not te37s though!!


----------



## NAV GTR (Apr 9, 2012)

RJT said:


> Nice, i like that leather.
> They're not te37s though!!


Oops :chuckle: sorry thanks for pointing that out 
Glad you like the car


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The red leather interior is a little out there IMO..

The Z Tune as far as I am aware didn't have the front extensions on the arch..


----------



## NAV GTR (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeh, i know that i was going for a different look


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

nice looking car. 


imo i would get rid of the The red leather interior.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

That's not a full Zune kit

That's a copy bonnet I assume?

Rear lights are not nismo

Wing up kit & the red leather is very crazy


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Bonnet definitely is not genuine Nismo.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks lovely :thumbsup:

Red interior is sexy!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah +2 for the red leather, it actually works really well. Real nice car wither it's real nismo bits or not.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, I will say one thing.. It sure does sounds nice. It just drove past my house a few moments ago! Thought the car looked familiar!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I think the wheels are 18" LMGT4?


----------



## NAV GTR (Apr 9, 2012)

I think so 
Thanks for the nice comments guys  
Car has been booked in for mapping next tuesday by ron at rk tuning
Fingers crossed


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

I really like the leather! Would look good in my black R33 GTR! Would you mind giving us a ball park figure of how much the retrim cost?


----------



## NAV GTR (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks  The leather is really something special! 
Roughly it cost me around £3700.


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

NAV GTR said:


> Thanks  The leather is really something special!
> Roughly it cost me around £3700.


Wow! Quality comes at a price though :thumbsup:


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Everything looks fine but the wheels and height need some tweaking, it could be a tad lower and the wheels could be a lower offset and wider. Once you are satisfied with the interior that's all that matters. Even if not original z-tune bonnet fitment seems nice, what brand is it?


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Nice exterior although painting the bonnet to match would make it look a bit more Z-tune. That interior is definitely 'marmite' but looks well made. Is that an armrest on the side of the front seat ? Are they re-covered R34 seats or ?

Cheers

Stu


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

i think the later model R34s had airbags built into the seats - may be wrong


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

matty32 said:


> That's not a full Zune kit
> 
> That's a copy bonnet I assume?
> 
> ...


How can you tell it's not a full Z-TUNE kit?? You can tell that the LED but the rest how??


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The vented area on the bonnet looks kind of squashed and spread out. Can't really explain it but the genuine Nismo bonnet vent is markedly different.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Kadir said:


> The vented area on the bonnet looks kind of squashed and spread out. Can't really explain it but the genuine Nismo bonnet vent is markedly different.


Thank you!!!


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Love the car mate  but not so much on the red interior but thats one person's opinion :thumbsup:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool


----------



## NAV GTR (Apr 9, 2012)

Here are some recent photos taken at our office opcorn:


































































































Enjoy! :smokin:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

What's that thing on the side of the seat? Passenger one?

What power is it running any engine mods?


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Love this car - wheels, kit, lifter spoiler - really nice.

Only bit I'm not overly keen on is the interior but looks very well done not just my taste.


----------



## NAV GTR (Apr 9, 2012)

nazams said:


> What's that thing on the side of the seat? Passenger one?
> 
> What power is it running any engine mods?


You mean the side airbags?


----------



## NAV GTR (Apr 9, 2012)

Runnin 626bhp+ and nitrous.
N1 block fully forged built by Rk Tuning.
Further modifications to come


----------



## NAV GTR (Apr 9, 2012)

Also added 20mm spacers all around in the recent pics


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Red interior is pretty crazy.

Office pictures are nice!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

NAV GTR said:


> You mean the side airbags?


Side airbags?


----------



## Ashly (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi guys i really like this car i think its been done to personal choice..it may not suite everyone but it may suite others.the guy who owns this has got a number of super cars so i know he got the idea of the interoir from there and obviously it looks quiet up to date..but thats what i think.again its the name of the game and its a good challenge out here. Rgds ashly


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Ashly said:


> Hi guys i really like this car i think its been done to personal choice..it may not suite everyone but it may suite others.the guy who owns this has got a number of super cars so i know he got the idea of the interoir from there and obviously it looks quiet up to date..but thats what i think.again its the name of the game and its a good challenge out here. Rgds ashly


Everyone has own choices in doing things!!!!!


----------



## Ashly (Aug 12, 2012)

Exactly my point buddy! If every skyline looked the same in the modifying world it would be a very boring place..but its all part of the fun.nyc one to the owner.


----------



## NAV GTR (Apr 9, 2012)

Ashly said:


> Hi guys i really like this car i think its been done to personal choice..it may not suite everyone but it may suite others.the guy who owns this has got a number of super cars so i know he got the idea of the interoir from there and obviously it looks quiet up to date..but thats what i think.again its the name of the game and its a good challenge out here. Rgds ashly


Thanks Ashly for respecting my own choice, and i like the car how it is, if you want to criticize the car then lets see you make your own r34 the way you like it. 
:flame:


----------



## tooley (Apr 3, 2007)

Love this blue. Very tempted to repaint my hurse this colour. Awesome car mate.


----------



## robbs (May 21, 2005)

Wow cars changed a bit since Terry owned it, Last I heard it had been seen parked up looking abandoned in Malaga for a year, what was the deal with that ?


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

My favourite GTR model and colour.

Very nice car mate, stunning. The interior isn't to my taste though, but each to their own....


----------



## clapyohandz (Aug 23, 2011)

Flawless !


----------



## harry2 (Dec 18, 2004)

flawless!!!!! how can anyone criticize this car the people on this forum that are criticizing should put up a picture of there own car before they mock a beautiful car. to me this looks to be one of the nicest 34 around . good luck nav i absolutely love it.


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

Glad to see this car is still about, I wondered weather the bloke I sold it to had crashed it and written it off as he seemed a bit of a loon! Did you rebuild the engine or the last bloke that owned it? Looks good good anyway mate


----------



## NAV GTR (Apr 9, 2012)

drive said:


> Glad to see this car is still about, I wondered weather the bloke I sold it to had crashed it and written it off as he seemed a bit of a loon! Did you rebuild the engine or the last bloke that owned it? Looks good good anyway mate


Hi mate, the bloke i bought it off seemed to be a loony aswell lol, 
I rebuilt the engine and done the bodywork once i got the car


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

Haha! He had long hair, bout 30ish. He turned up at my house on a Sunday morning with 28k in a shoe box!! Said he previously owned a lambogini but the skyline would leave it standing! Didn't even test drive drive it, I just drove him up the road! I originally imported the car from Japan standard in 2006. It took just over a year before I managed to get it through an sva test, and 5k later it was the first ever r34 gtr import Legally on the road. I had all the work done at rising sun in Alton. Originally had HKS GTRS turbos fitted but suffered massive turbo lag so changed to slightly smaller ones. I ran an 11.7 at Santa pod before blowing the rear diff on my 3rd attempt lol! 
Have fun mate, I still dream about your car on a regular basis !!!!!!!!


----------



## GSlider (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm diggin' the wing extensions and the diamond stitched red leather. It contrasts very well with the BSB paint, IMO.


----------



## Erez (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi guys,
This N80 GT-R is my dream spec. I see it's videos on youtube at least 5 times a day.
Could anyone elaborate of the setup which it's running in adamc's video? I only know it's running a t51r. Thanks!


----------

